# Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very Nice



## BuddTX (May 8, 2005)

Just a quick post:

I have been wanting to upgrade my stock bulbs (9005 / 9006)in my 2001 GMC Sierra for a while.

I bought some Sylvania SilverStar 9005 / 9006 bulbs, and I replaced all 4 of my stock bulbs with these bulbs. 

They were expensive (just under 80 bucks for 4), but I am pleased with the results.

To my eyes, these bulbs seemed to be both whiter and brighter than my stock bulbs (standard sylvania) bulbs.

I very much dislike those cheap "blue bulbs" that you can find at most auto stores, they "seem" brighter, but they actually reduce total light output.

I just learned that Daniel Stern Automotive Lighting  does not esp like the SilverStar lights from reading THIS ARTICLE ON SAFE BLUE BULBS.  

I missed this article before buying the lights.

I might have had second thoughts about buying the SilverStar lights if I were to have read this article prior to buying the SilverStars, but I am still happy with my purchase.
This article on BAD BLUE bulbs  is very informative.

Just FYI, I did not buy these to "look cool", I bought them for two reasons:

Better night time visibility
To BE SEEN more effectively by other drivers.

Daniel Stern seems to think that the Silverstar bulbs, produced OUTSIDE OF NORTH AMERICA are the best replacement bulbs:
=======================
It Sounds As If You Don't Think These Are The Best Choice For Maximizing My Headlamps' Performance. What Is? 

For those who want the best possible performance from their headlamps and are more concerned with their ability to see rather than the appearance of their headlamps, the major bulb companies offer optimized bulbs WITHOUT the light-stealing blue coloration. Sylvania Xtravision (in the pink-and-black package), Osram Super and SilverStar(outside North America only!); Philips High Visibility (North America), Premium and Vision Plus (outside North America); Narva RangePower are the ones to look for. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why do you specify "Outside North America only" on the SilverStar bulbs?

Osram, the well-established German lampmaker, sells a line of automotive bulbs they call "SilverStar". These are Osram's top-of-the-range headlamp bulbs, equivalent to Philips VisionPlus and Tungsram Megalight Premium. They produce the maximum legal amount of light while staying within legal power consumption limits. They have clear glass.

Osram bought the well-established American lampmaker Sylvania in the early 1990s, so Osram is now Sylvania's parent company. Sylvania also sells a line of automotive bulbs they call "SilverStar", but it's not the same product at all. These bulbs have a blue coating on them. Light output is of legal levels, but as with all blue-filtered bulbs, you do not get more light from them. The Sylvania SilverStar bulbs have a very short lifetime, because the filament is selected so as to be overdriven. This is necessary because the blue filtration coating "steals" so much light that only an overdriven filament can push enough light through the filter to be legal. The Sylvania SilverStar bulbs are also priced quite high. This is not because they cost a lot to make, and not because they're based on some exotic new technology. It's because the goal with this product is to take market share away from other overpriced bulbs like the PIAA line.

For best headlamp performance and best value, choose only bulbs with clear glass.

Daniel Stern Lighting (Daniel J. Stern, Proprietor)
=======================

If anyone else has any positive thing to say, or any other bulbs that have produced positive output, please post a reply!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 8, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

I've never had the cash for nor the inclination to charge (at Walmart) any Silverstars.

My 1990 F350 has the curse of all headlamp moduled vehicles ie: one side is noticeably less clear than the other.

To overcome this, I modded a (I think) 9006 by dremelling a few new notches in it to fit where a 9004 normally goes. I believe I have Extravision bulbs in it. The 9006 is some 15-20 watts brighter of low beam and REALLY helps!

We get real quality dark out here, and I don't generally find my headlights lacking.

I DO find I use mostly low beam, as the highs cutoff light from the road surface, and I'd much rather see that! And don't drive anywhere NEAR faster than my headlights anyway!


----------



## NewBie (May 8, 2005)

Don is a really nice fella.

He sent me some Narva H4 lamps to try in the Thor, the 100W ones were the only ones that exceeded the special stock bulb, out of many I tried.


----------



## BuddTX (May 9, 2005)

So, does anyone know of any other bulbs that are "plug and play" compatable with a 9005/9006 outlets?


----------



## pedalinbob (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

Thanks for the info, Budd.

Based upon that info, I purchased a set of the Sylvania Xtravisions. About $18 for a pair. 
Just went for a ride in the rain, and they ARE brighter and whiter than the stockers (Sylvanias).

I should look into checking the aim to maximize my investment.

Bob


----------



## iddibhai (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

9011/9012, not found easily, not a good idea unless you have very well aimed and well cut-off beam pattern, budd. i think addition 700 or so lumens each on low beam, about the same on high beam, life similar to OEM fitment (vs the short Syl. SSs)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

I checked.

It was a 9007 I modded to fit the 9004 position, and the spec is 55w low instead of 45 (or maybe 65 instead of 55 - It was more than 24hrs ago since I checked!)

I DO know 9007 is 10w higher low than 9004.


----------



## BuddTX (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

[ QUOTE ]
*pedalinbob said:*
Thanks for the info, Budd.

Based upon that info, I purchased a set of the Sylvania Xtravisions. About $18 for a pair. 
Just went for a ride in the rain, and they ARE brighter and whiter than the stockers (Sylvanias).

I should look into checking the aim to maximize my investment.

Bob 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well, now this is interesting!
The Xtravisions are only 18/pair compared to 40/pair for the SilverStar.

Thats over 50% savings.

I wonder how the xtravisions compare to the SilverStars?


----------



## dash8 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

I replaced my headlight and foglight bulbs with Silverstars.

No matter what Dan Stern says, I can see better at night and they improve the looks of the car IMO. 

G.


----------



## BuddTX (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

Well, in doing some research, there seems to be new technology, called HIR (Halogen Infra Red).

A special reflective coating to the outer surface of an HIR bulb allows visible light to pass through while infra red light (not visible to the human eye) is reflected back onto the filament. This recycling effect superheats the filament thus increasing light intensity.

http://www.offroadtuff.com/IPFbulbs.htm

and check out this thread on the HID forum:

HID Forum HIR Bulbs (Halogen Infared Reflective Technology)


----------



## BuddTX (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

Look at this, (quoted from the above HID thread:


Silverstar = 1000 lumens +/- 15% for the 9006 

....according to their site 

9006 HIR = 1875 lumens 

....according to http://bmwz.org/articles/lighting/0506trick/ 


The HIR bulbs will not be as "white" as the silverstar since they don't have the bluish-purple coating on them and they don't burn at 4000K. I think mine only burn at 3600-3800 K.


----------



## BuddTX (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

[ QUOTE ]
*iddibhai said:*
9011/9012, not found easily, not a good idea unless you have very well aimed and well cut-off beam pattern, budd. i think addition 700 or so lumens each on low beam, about the same on high beam, life similar to OEM fitment (vs the short Syl. SSs) 

[/ QUOTE ]

It seems that the HIR IS the 9011/9012!

Using the new 9011/9012 bulbs instead of 9005/9006


----------



## MR Bulk (May 14, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

Hey Bruce, I just put in a pair of them SilverStar 9007 ST's in my Mach 1, got'em off e-bay for $23 or so before shipping. Output does indeed appear brighter, although I did also hear that longevity was an issue.

But no matter, if they fail while I'm out somewhere I still got at least a half-dozen flashlights always in the trunk or glovebox that I can hold alongside the car till I get home! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## Vortex (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

[ QUOTE ]
*BuddTX said:*
Look at this, (quoted from the above HID thread:


Silverstar = 1000 lumens +/- 15% for the 9006 

....according to their site 

9006 HIR = 1875 lumens 

....according to http://bmwz.org/articles/lighting/0506trick/ 


The HIR bulbs will not be as "white" as the silverstar since they don't have the bluish-purple coating on them and they don't burn at 4000K. I think mine only burn at 3600-3800 K. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why pay for $$$ for 1875 lumens, when you can simply file down the two lillte ridges on a standanrd 9005 (60W high beam) bulb so that it can fit in the 9006 (51W low beam) socket. If you do this you get about 1700 lumens /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Try it with premium bulbs and get more !!!

See this for how to: http://www.bmwe34.net/E34main/Upgrade/More_light.htm


----------



## flownosaj (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

I have Silver Stars ($23 pair on sale) and have no problem with longevity. I've got over a year on the low beams right now.
I think autozone is having a sale on them this week. There's no reason to pay more than $30 at Walmart.

Just this weekend I did the 9005 to 9006 mod (mentioned in an offroad forum a few months ago) and I'm really happy with the results--no excessive glare but a definite increase in the total output.
(I put my 9006 bulbs into my foglights b/c I can't find a 9006 in amber)


----------



## iddibhai (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

perhaps one of the reasons for the wide range of lifes in using Syl SS is how much volts the lamps are actually seeing (voltage drops here and there, etc). since life is exponentially related to voltage, even a small reduction from spec would yield large increases in life, and vice versa.

one thing no mentioned anywhere in this thread is how the higher color temps hold up in inclement weather. in my experience, the stock headlamps are a heck of a lot more useful when it starts pouring, which is why selective yellow is what is generally offered in fog lamps.


----------



## flownosaj (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

My Stars are pretty good in rain and most yucky weather. 

The only time I didn't like the bright white was when it was snowing really bad one night on my way home and I got so much glare from my lights (on low beams) it was hard to see a few feet past the hood. Unfortunately my fog lights don't work independent of my lows.


----------



## BuddTX (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

[ QUOTE ]
*flownosaj said:*
My Stars are pretty good in rain and most yucky weather. 

The only time I didn't like the bright white was when it was snowing really bad one night on my way home and I got so much glare from my lights (on low beams) it was hard to see a few feet past the hood. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Luckily I do not have to worry about the snow here in Houston /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

However, the HEAT and Humidity is another issue!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif


----------



## Carpe Diem (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Sylvania Silverstar Halogen Truck Bulbs- Very*

Hi Guys...

I`ve installed Silverstars in my Tahoe, and have been very pleased with their performance. Longevity, however, has been a problem.

I`ve had to replace the low beam Silverstars at least twice in the last 8-10 months. I drive with them on at least 2-3 hours a day, but even so, the life expectancy I`ve experienced is obviously not the greatest.

On the whole, though, I`ll keep on using them. The beam quality is great, and the Tahoe has a really easy system to change the bulb. I just keep some spare bulbs in the vehicle.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------

